# the new bobcat s70 joke



## fargotruckman (Oct 6, 2010)

here it is just a joke snice it says doosan who onws bobcat now what is it realy :laughing:


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

A little late on the joke? didn't Doosan acquire Bobcat in 2007?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Bruce'sEx;1089846 said:


> A little late on the joke? didn't Doosan acquire Bobcat in 2007?


He was busy in 07 learning how to spell.


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

Mark13;1089873 said:


> He was busy in 07 learning how to spell.


I don't think he completed that course.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Advantage;1089883 said:


> I don't think he completed that course.


He got the point across, Honestly, Is this grade 5?


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

snice paint.....


----------



## G&T LAWN (Nov 7, 2009)

That one unit there might be better than the new ones.


----------

